# Any good TV out there for those with IQ over 80?



## hippocratical (Feb 22, 2012)

Heading back out on rotation soon and am getting low on TV shows. Anyone got anything good to recommend that isn't designed solely for mouth breathers? There's so much crap out there!

As a guide, personally I love:
* Good SciFi (Battlestar, Stargate, etc)
* Firefly and anything Whedon
* House (earlier seasons)
* West Wing
* Dexter
* Science shows like Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs

I get stabby when these are even near me:
* Glee
* Reality TV
* Anything with canned laughter

Any good TV sommeliers out there?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

I like everything you listed so here are my picks.

Try a show called Kingdom it's a British series about a lawyer. 
Try the new doctor who series. The recent episodes are very similar in style to the firefly series. Nothing like the old ones.
If you like the new doctor who try the spin off torchwood.
There's a creepy sic fi series called LEXX. I honestly don't know why I like it but when I can't find anything else I put it on.
At the top of my list is Farscape also a sic fi series with an enormous story arc that like firefly was killed then finished with a movie.
The walking dead isn't bad
Archer (animated)
Home movies (animated)


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 22, 2012)

-Breaking bad

-justified

-homeland

-the firm

-southland


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> -Breaking bad
> 
> -justified
> 
> ...



Breaking bad is an enormous +1 can't believe I forgot that one.


----------



## exodus (Feb 22, 2012)

Boston Legal


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just about anything on the Military Channel...plus they don't run infomercials in the middle of the night.


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 22, 2012)

> Kingdom 
Not heard of that - will Wiki it.

> Try the new doctor who series. 
You know, I ran with that for a while. Thought the whole 'Rose' saga was great, but then during the 'Donna' phase things just got to weird and kiddy IMHO. I hear the new doctor is good though...

> the spin off torchwood.
Again had potential, but found that often it would try to be 'edgey' for no reason: _"Loads of gore for no reason!"_ (and I'm in EMS - I like gore! ) and lotsa _"Gay sex! Wow we're adult!" _(I dont care what you stick where)

> LEXX. 
Really? only caught it randomly and seemed like Muppets in space. Does it have good writing?

> Farscape 
The woman in it is fantastic and seems to have become typecast in all the things I see her in as "sassy intelligent hot chick". I would let her do bad, bad things to me... Sorry... Where was I? I think I watched the first season years ago. Maybe worth a re-visit.

> The walking dead isn't bad
Just started the second series and the plot holes are pissing me off. And this is coming from someone who stuck through _Lost _until the very end...

> Archer (animated)
> Home movies (animated) 
Never heard of these two. Will research.

> southland
I hear this is lot like _The Wire_. I can fully appreciate that both _The Wire_ and _The Shield _are/were fantastic shows, but I for whatever reason just cant seem to stick with them. Each to their own I guess.

> Breaking Bad
Saw the pilot and it didn't grab me. Was in a grumpy mood though, so maybe worth a retry...

Thanks so far!

Oh and I've thought of some others, if anyone else is looking for shows:
* Generation Kill - fantastic HBO miniseries, kinda a modern version of;
* Band of Brothers - also fantastic
* True blood - it's witty writing + boobs. What's not to like?
* Raising Hope - Channeling _Scrubs _writing style I feel
* Game of Thrones. Watch this. No really - you must or you life will be but a shell of a golem. I'm deep into the books because of this show.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just about everything you've mentioned I enjoyed. 

If you can find the Stars Camelot series, I loved that one, there were only ten episodes but it tickled my fancy, hence my avatar. 

I'm also going to have to +1 Breaking Bad. I've pounded through the first two seasons in about a week and a half. It's my current favorite show. 

I'm in the middle of the first Game of Thrones book, can't find the TV series anywhere.

EDIT: Forgot to mention the BBC Robin Hood series. It's kind of quirky, but that's what I liked about it.
Aaaaaand... if you end up liking Archer, you'll like Bob's Burgers, filled with the same one-liners.


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 22, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm also going to have to +1 Breaking Bad.



I hear that the main character becomes more and more unlikable. I really didn't like him in the Pilot so maybe that's a bad sign for me enjoying it? That said, I do love me a good anti-hero... Dr. Gregory House is a God (hence the House/Freeman avatar) and I actually feel like a stupider, less amoral version of him ^_^

Anyone watched "_Person of Interest_"? Sounds like a procedural with a pedigree (Nolan + Abrams writing).

EDIT:
> I'm in the middle of the first Game of Thrones book, can't find the TV series anywhere.

Depending on your definitions of morality and/or piracy, it can either be very hard or _very easy _to find. I don't want to break any house rules, but using your powers of Google with the terms "Game of Thrones" and "+torrent" might be cunning. Not that I'd advocate such a practice, especially to someone living in the U.S.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 22, 2012)

hippocratical said:


> I hear that the main character becomes more and more unlikable. I really didn't like him in the Pilot so maybe that's a bad sign for me enjoying it?



Honestly I've been liking him more and more. The deeper he gets wrapped up into things the more exposed/human he becomes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

The new release of Sherlock holmes s pretty good too.

LEXX is a terrible series I have no idea why I keep going back to it but there's something about it.

I wasn't crazy about breaking bad until about the third episode then I watched it pretty much non stop all the way through. 

The Donna period of doctor who is definitely not my favorite period but if you liked Rose Tyler you're gonna love Amy Pond!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry posting stuff as I think of it.

Jekyll (modern take on Hyde/jekyll)
Occupation (British mini series following the lives of a squad of UK soldiers in operation DS)


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 22, 2012)

If you like history or period pieces, Downton Abbey is a fairly intelligent drama series.


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 22, 2012)

Who would've thought, but the Hollywood Reporter seems to have honest reviews of shows:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/television/reviews


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 22, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> if you end up liking Archer...



Okay, now that's some funny stuff right there :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2012)

Glee. I keep meaning to catch smash or whatever it is. 

Walking dead. 

Desperate Housewives

Alcatraz

Blue Bloods

I'll think of more. 

I know this isn't your style but I have a current unhealthy and shameful obsession with dance moms and teen mom 2. It is so trashy I can't not watch.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dont get around to watching the 'tube much, so take my with an appropriately sized grain of salt.

Sons of Anarchy

Dexter

The BBC's Life on Mars

Southland

And I've heard good things about Once Upon a Time, haven't caught that one yet though.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 22, 2012)

hippocratical said:


> Okay, now that's some funny stuff right there :rofl:



It's a phenomenally funny show.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Vetitas86 said:


> Dont get around to watching the 'tube much, so take my with an appropriately sized grain of salt.
> 
> Sons of Anarchy
> 
> ...



+1 for sons of anarchy

Life on mars was one of my favorites until the last episode. I'd love to vent about it but I don't want to ruin it for those that havent seen it.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 22, 2012)

A show I got into last summer is Supernatural. It is a pretty good show with a decent amount of gore considering it is on I think the CW.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Life on Mars was brilliant stuff. Ain't it a shame the final episodes ruin a lot of shows?

And yes for Supernatural!

And if you want something older, you really can't go wrong with MASH. Which was also a great book, FYI.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 22, 2012)

Vetitas86 said:


> And if you want something older, you really can't go wrong with MASH. Which was also a great book, FYI.



Is is the book and the movie that are similar or the book and the show?


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Book and movie, I believe, but don't quote me too much. Haven't seen the movie in ages. 

I do know I like the show better though, for what that's worth.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 22, 2012)

The show and the movie are quite quite different. I think the show is better, as well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait Life On Mars from BBC? sweet


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Honestly I've been liking him more and more. The deeper he gets wrapped up into things the more exposed/human he becomes.



I agree the main character Walter White (played by Bryan Cranston) is great. The metamorphosis he goes through during the course of the series in great. It blows me away that we was the dad in Malcolm in the middle


----------



## Joe (Feb 22, 2012)

South park!

Southland is actually pretty good too


----------



## ATrain (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a big Arrested Development fan.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 23, 2012)

If you are into Sci-Fi you should check out "Lost Girl"

Its pretty entertaining I just watched 29 episodes sitting in the bus.

You can download Season 1 and 2 torrents online. In america they are only halfway through season 1.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1429449/


----------



## firecoins (Feb 23, 2012)

Family Guy
South Park
Archer


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

Nobody likes poor "Alcatraz". Boo hoo. And I'm a Sam Neil fan.

Big Bang Theory! In-jokes galore! Lorre's vanity notes at the end which TIVO coves with overprint.

I liked the twisted logic of "Life", the hints on "Life on Mars", and Band of Brothers was ok too (many actors I like were on it).

M*A*S*H: the book was supreme and educational (skip the sequels), the movie was ok, the TV show was my favorite through its run except the season they always sang.

And for Scifi: GRIM has the potential to *really* be good if the lead actor shapes up and gets some good lines, the _vessen_ are treated sympathetically, and Bitsy Tulloch reveals herself to be a _vessen_, too. And doesn't that Asian Sgt ever go to sleep?


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 23, 2012)

Anybody else watch "The Pacific" on HBO? I rather liked that. And "Generation Kill," too.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2012)

Spongebob.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone in EMS have an IQ above 80?


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 23, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Does anyone in EMS have an IQ above 80?



I stayed in a holiday inn last night


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 23, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Does anyone in EMS have an IQ above 80?



Only when I have access to wiki. When wikipedia was down I realized just how dumb I really was.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 23, 2012)

Breaking bad is pretty good man, but I am not a TV person at all.... Netflix all the way


----------



## 74restore (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're looking for a funny show that uses intelligent humor rather than the typical sit-com humor, i recommend Big Bang Theory. Its usually in TBS or something similar. Intelligent people, being funny.

or you could watch....


Jersey Shore!...just kidding


----------



## Chan (Feb 24, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Breaking bad is pretty good man, but I am not a TV person at all.... Netflix all the way



Best show on TV hands down.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 24, 2012)

Star Trek.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Star Trek.



Which one?

Random side note I've had every star trek captain on my plane except Kirk. I've also had data, warf, the tattoo faced number two guy and counsellor Troy.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you are into Sci-Fi you should check out "Lost Girl"
> 
> Its pretty entertaining I just watched 29 episodes sitting in the bus.
> 
> ...



the M23 is that slow?


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm about to start watching old school ER again. 

Also, I write in my free time. I decided to try my hand at screenwriting to branch out recently. Usually do novels (none of them published, no worries  ). 

I tend to come up with better ideas in my head than exist on TV. At least they appeal more to me. Shrug. Try writing if you can't find anything that appeals to ya. It's relaxing if nothing else, and it'll tide you over until something else comes along.

Speaking of, anyone heard of that new show about docs and medics in Afghanistan? In The Sand or something like that?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 20, 2012)

Vetitas86 said:


> I tend to come up with better ideas in my head than exist on TV.



Everything sounds better in *My*head :wacko: I have to keep the really good ideas to myself though because the worlds just not ready for them yet.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a total TV junkie, and a lot of my favorite show have been mentioned on here. 

Honestly, as mentioned Breaking Bad is terrific, in fact it may be one of the best shows in the last ten years. I suggest you at least give it a few more episodes to feel it out a bit. 

As for Stargate, I thought you said you liked good Sci Fi shows? Oh well, to each his own I guess. Speaking of Sci-Fi I've been watching The X-Files on Netflix, its interesting to watch it from the start and see the whole story arc develop. Although, I must say the first season has some pretty poor production values, but it does really pick back up during the second season. 

What else can I add? If you're into House, you'll really like the British Sherlock series, the shows namesake is a lot like a crimefighting version of House. Game of Thrones is amazing, but it sounds like you're already onto that one. As others have stated Big Bang Theory isn't bad, but the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty canned laugh track on the show is so annoying that it becomes unwatchable, as far as I'm concerned. I almost gave up on the Walking Dead in season 2, but the last 2-3 episodes were pretty good, and it seems like the next season might be pretty awesome, at the very least they are off the god damn farm. 

Oh yeah, this is a little out of the TV realm, but I'm really anxious to see the movie Prometheus by director Ridley Scott. Its rumoured to be the prequel to the Aliens series, although the director and studio are keeping the actual plot points a pretty carefully guarded secret. I don't know what I'm gonna do if this one sucks.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> As for Stargate, I thought you said you liked good Sci Fi shows?



I have tried and tried to get into Stargate at least 5 times. I love the idea of the series, I just can't get over how cheesy a lot of it is and the poor weapons manipulation. 

A recent guilty pleasure of mine which may well belong in the "tv for people with an IQ LESS than 80" category is Trailer Park Boys, it took me a couple episodes to really get into it, but that show cracks me up.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 21, 2012)

As far as the IQ < 80, there's always Swamp People...

I've been trying to remember this one for a while. Torchwood is another show from across the pond that's brilliant.


----------



## exodus (Mar 21, 2012)

My partner and I have gone through the entire breaking bad show from season 1 episode one.  We're on the last few episodes of season 4 now.


----------



## DPM (Mar 21, 2012)

Vetitas86 said:


> Speaking of, anyone heard of that new show about docs and medics in Afghanistan? In The Sand or something like that?



I want to say its called combat hospital... It's from ABC. I haven't seen it but a cop friend of mine liked it.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 21, 2012)

Archer on FX is awesome.  

I also enjoy watching 2 Broke Girls on CBS.  Aside from the fact that I'm totally in love with Kat Dennings, I think it's a well written show.

Big Bang Theory is a great show, esp for comic book and geek humor.

Stargate SG1 has some great seasons, but it also had some pretty bad ones.  I didn't like any of the spinoffs, but the early seasons were pretty good.  Classic Macguyver episodes were a great alternative, and back to the Sci-Fi, who can forget classic twilight zone?

Still love the Simpsons and Futurama, as well as Family guy (everyone should turn off their brain once in a while).  Rugrats is enjoyable, and you don't need to shut off your brain to watch it, just get in touch with your inner child

Modern Family is pretty good, as is How I met your Mother (albeit the earlier seasons were better)

I've great things about Mad Men, but never watched it personally.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 23, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> Archer on FX is awesome.
> 
> I also enjoy watching 2 Broke Girls on CBS.  Aside from the fact that I'm totally in love with Kat Dennings, I think it's a well written show.
> 
> ...



Amen on Archer.  One of the funniest things I've ever seen.  I seldom laugh out loud when I'm watching TV, but that does it for me.


----------

